# Handel: Giulio Cesare - Libretto in English Translation???



## KRoad

I always like to do background reading, a bit of internet research and read through the libretto of an opera (in English or German) before I listen a new one. However, in the case of the above I can't seem to find a copy of the Libretto (in English or German) anywhere on the internet. Unusual I know, but there it is. Could someone be so kind as to give me a link or point me in the direction of a PDF or perhaps even PM me an e-copy if they happen to posses one, please?


----------



## Taggart

Possibly because it's in Italian.

You can get an English synopsis at http://www.operatoday.com/content/2006/04/handel_giulio_c.php which also includes a link to the Italian Libretto at http://www.operatoday.com/documents/cesare_libretto.pdf

Hope that is some help.


----------



## Nereffid

Chandos released an English-language version (with Janet Baker) some years ago, and the booklet PDF, with English-only libretto, is available: http://www.chandos.net/pdf/CHAN 3019.pdf


----------



## KRoad

I am most grateful, Nereffid. Sincere thanks.
Many thanks, too Taggart.


----------

